

Dan Ingalls on the History of Smalltalk and the Lively Kernel - andreyf
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/ingalls-smalltalk

======
bitwize
And now Sun is owned by Oracle, which means they probably haven't an interest
in exciting things like Self or Lively, unless they can get a new way to
optimize left outer joins that they can sell in an upgrade or something out of
it.

~~~
mhd
As opposed to Sun, who really welcomed anything that would add another few
megabytes to a system, thus justifying more sales of E10ks?

(Still peeved that Sun didn't open-source either NeWs or OLIT)

------
johkra
I'm trying to get a hold of the META II paper from 1962 he mentions, it sounds
very interesting.

Is there anyone who read the paper and could give me his/her opinion?

(Fortunately, the university library has an ACM subscription.)

